# Tourism



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The head of the Egyptian Tourism Federation has warned of pressure on hotel prices from the Cairo government's plans to scrap a subsidy on fuel from November.



Egyptian friends have just returned from a weekend in Sharm visiting family who flew in from Manchester on a package holiday.. it was cheaper for the UK couple than for the Egyptians..


----------

